# Warm beds for winter



## LauraJay (Oct 8, 2015)

Hi everyone,

What's the best way to keep your rats warmest in winter? I use pellets for floor covering and litter trays but it's not the comfiest bedding, and my boys don't seem to use their hammock at all. We have heating on during winter but obviously not while we are in work or away from the flat, so it can get quite cold.

I've seen lots of fleece-like material in people's setups. Where can I get this? (if anyone lives around Manchester!).

Thanks


----------



## Thor (Oct 1, 2015)

Hi. 
I have had the oposit problem here in Tenerife. It was too hot this summer and they didn't want to use the hammocks.
I believe that you can get fleece from Primark or maybe even the Pound shop and Ikea!


----------



## ratbasket (Apr 26, 2014)

You could try an enclosed Hammock, I make cubes and other geometric shapes for my girls during winter. You can also give them paper towels and scraps of fabric if they like to build nests. To get them used to hammocks you can put treats in the hammock or hang it closer to the ground. They might be more likely to use it there than if it is up high. If you want I can photograph the process for making cubes and other hammocks that I make as I'm in the middle of making our winter hammocks at the moment!


----------



## LauraJay (Oct 8, 2015)

Thanks both 

I've got some old scraps I can give them later and see what they do with it. Last night during free ranging my older boy Austin was dragging socks to the cage! Probably intending to build a nest with them haha.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

If thats the UK manchester than check out the Ikea in warrignton or Ashton for cheap fleecey stuff and lots of other rat things. Also look at www.ratrations.co.uk for lots of rat supplies. You may want to look around at different substrates too as you can get a lot more cheaply than paper pellets (which is good in the litter tray but not the best for digging etc). Shredded card is a personal fave and you can get it from the site i linked as well as various other places. You can also get something called fitch bedding in Ashton-u-lyne very cheaply if you pick it up. Its a big bale of paper tissue type bedding and lasts for ages but does get everywhere.


----------



## LauraJay (Oct 8, 2015)

Thanks again for your help, Isamurat! I'll check that site out


----------



## Thor (Oct 1, 2015)

Isamurat! ! I went on to ratrations and just made my first order! It's a great page with great prices but I have had to send it to a friend in the UK as shipping is sooo expensive! Thanks you so much!


----------



## BRIM (Oct 21, 2015)

I suggest lots and lots and lots of cuddles! LOL!


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 1, 2014)

I put small squares of fleece on a couple of the shelves, and in the hammock. Plus the hammock is kind of plush. The rats burrow into the fleece. I actually got the idea from my girl, Roxy who would put the fleece in on her own.


----------

